

A Toxic Paradox - zacharydanger
http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2009/06/21/a_toxic_paradox.html

======
etherael
is anyone else reading this and thinking "So Tesla and Stallman are toxic
people?"

Sometimes the culture can be wrong, not the person it rejects.

~~~
amilr
yeah that's what the article mentioned at the end. did you finish it?

